# Temple Discussion Thread



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Im quite appauled at the narrow minded thread that Ive now removed.

While Im quite prepared to partake in an open discussion about public spending, within which views can be quite strong, Im NOT prepared to stand by and allow such racist points of view to be delivered on this forum.

The way in which the majority of you responded was very condusive towards a level discussion, but the minority decided that their view, be it uneducated, should be heard, no matter what. I applaud all of you who voiced your opinions in a fair and calm manner, Jampott, I dof my hat to you.

AndyRoo, I suggest that you take a look at yourself and look at the real reasons that the UK is struggling with itself, and refrain from blanket comments which are ill informed and downright racist.

I now suggest that this is left to lie, even with the bitter taste it has left in many mouths (and eyes).

Jae


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am very pleased that you didn't ban anyone this time...I want to be unique! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vlastan said:


> I want to be unique! :lol:


I dont think thats in question :wink:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

What did I miss?!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I want to be unique! :lol:
> ...


Just making sure! :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Irish Sancho said:


> What did I miss?!


He has 6 nipples.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > What did I miss?!
> ...


Who has?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Who do honestly think I was referring too?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Irish Sancho said:
> ...


Scaramanga and his twin brother..... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That would be a' they have' not 'he has' :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> That would be a' they have' not 'he has' :wink:


Just Scaramanga then! :wink:

Anyway...wtf is he? (Scaramanga just outside Athens, is a huge navy base)


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> That would be a' they have' not 'he has' :wink:


Smartass !! :lol: :wink: They coulda been Siamese twins - joined at the nip 

What was this all about - I think I missed this as well. :?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > That would be a' they have' not 'he has' :wink:
> ...


He was in James Bond - a bloke with 3 nipples


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Strange fact of the day. I have 3 nipples. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Strange fact of the day. I have 3 nipples. 8)


Prove it :lol: Is the third one really called a "nubbin" or was that just a 'Friendsism'?

BTW - amazing topic jump  :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Strange fact of the day. I have 3 nipples. 8)
> ...


I've no idea what its called. :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


You'll have to scan yer nips, and download a piccie on here  :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I found this:


> Nubbin (medical slang) can also be used to describe any anatomical stump or extra appendage. For example, "Mr. Jones was very pleased with the appearance of his new nubbin after the above knee amputation


 So it could be partly true....but then I also found this:


> Nubbin is also the "little red dot things" used for a mouse on a keyboard in Episode 45 of Red vs Blue.
> English for a mis-shapen vegetable.


 :lol:

Maybe we should start a competition to name your third nipple [smiley=idea.gif] :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> "little red dot things" used for a mouse on a keyboard


I though these were Centrally Located Integral Trackers.....  :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Basically if anyone missed it, the thread was about a Â£3,000,000 'place of worship for a certain religion' being built. 2 main issues were brought up about the funding of the project:

If it was government funded - well it shouldnt be as there are LOTS of other things the Â£3,000,000 could have gone towards like education and healthcare (something that effects all of us) etc... *IMO*

If it was all privately funded - its a shame because the money could have been used to put back into the community like cleaning the streets, helping the unemployed into work, getting the homeless off the streets - real issues.... *IMO*

Jae - sorry for the previous thread. I got a little carried away, wont happen again


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > "little red dot things" used for a mouse on a keyboard
> ...


Penny - I'm shocked  :lol:


----------

